# sheery from pakistan asking for help



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

i want to know what feed igave to my pigeons to made them for high flying.iam in big prblm ii loso many money on this.if u tell me iam vert thankfull to u.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

I'm not sure if this will help your birds fly better, but this a link to ingredients that make up a good pigeon seed diet:

http://www.purgrain.com/ingredients.htm


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

give them more wheat or straight wheat in their diet,
makes them sky out.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Or add some oily seeds just like tipplers people do.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Try Barley... Dave


----------



## sufiness (May 12, 2009)

i been doing some research on this. Basically you need to keep them light but not hungry. best way to do this give them approx 10z barley per day / pigeon. feed them 1/3 in the morning and 2/3 in the evening. Get them in condition, burn all the fat of them. Once they are conditioned and flying remember the main energy source is the breast muscle which needs fat so add some fatty seeds or grain to their diet like corn, safflower, etc. but not too much

Good Luck. or Allah kamyaab karein

Dont forget pgeons need all ingredients in balance to keep them healthy. carbohydraete,protein, fat, and vitamins


----------

